#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-08
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-11
<locodir-user> holle any1
<locodir-user> hola hay alguien ahi?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-12
<sortega> wenas pedro_
<sortega> como estas?
<fabio> wena cabros
<sortega> wenas fabio c3959 como estan?
<fabio> sortega, bien gracias !! :-) y tu?
<sortega> bien también gracias
<c3959> hola sortega fabio
<fabio> hola c3959
<c3959> que tal, como estan?
<c3959> wena pedro_
<pedro_> hola fabio !
<pedro_> hola c3959 !
<pedro_> que tal ?
<fabio> hola pedro_!
<fabio> acá estamos (con más frio que chachu)
<fabio> y afuera esta el manso sol
<TiaN> !
<TiaN> :)
#ubuntu-cl 2020-07-11
<Kalov> aquí huele raro
